# Old Scheiner to Modern ISO



## sergioiudicibus (Mar 2, 2012)

Dear all,

I have this Ombrux (Orig. Gossen) exposure meter with its table based on four Scheiner values (20°, 23°, 26° and 30°). I really want to use it to take pictures (becuase it seems to be working), but I can't seem to find a trustworthy site with a correct conversion table (to ISO)! All that I have consulted present different values!

Does any have a good conversion table (or formula)?

Thanks in advance,
Sergio.


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 2, 2012)

Try here. It's Deutsch, but you should be able to figure out the numbers in the table.


----------



## Helen B (Mar 2, 2012)

There were three different Scheiner scales. Gossen may have used the European one. Try taking a meter reading in full midday sun and compare the light meter reading to the Sunny 16 exposure, or to another meter. Which of the Scheiner scales your meter uses should then be evident.


----------

